# Immigration To Hong Kong



## riteshray (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum.

I hope everybody is doing all well.

I am trying to apply for HONG KONG QUALITY MIGRANT ADMISSION SCHEME and I have scored 100 points.

I want to ask how many chances I have to get the Visa cleared and Is there any one who has scored the same points and get the Admission and how much time will it take.

For your information I am from India

hope to hear from you guys soon...


----------

